

Visualizing Garbage Collection in Ruby and Python - kilimchoi
http://blog.codeship.com/visualizing-garbage-collection-ruby-python/

======
ilikepi
As mentioned in the opening paragraph, this is a repost from Pat Shaughnessy's
blog[1] from 2013. Might be worth linking to the original and adding the year
to the title...

[1]: [http://patshaughnessy.net/2013/10/24/visualizing-garbage-
col...](http://patshaughnessy.net/2013/10/24/visualizing-garbage-collection-
in-ruby-and-python)

